# [fglrx] Pas d'accélération 3D

## sephiroth2

Bonsoir,

je vous expose mon problème en espérant trouver une solution ici !   :Smile: 

Alors voilà, je suis sous Gentoo donc avec un kernel 2.6.23.

J'ai un ordinateur Dell Inspiron 1501, tout marche très bien sauf l'accélération 3D (je dispose d'une carte graphique ATI Xpress 1150).

J'ai installé le paquet "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" version 8.471.3 mais celà ne marche toujours pas.

Avant j'avais le 8.455.2-r1 mais je n'avais toujours pas d'accélération 3D.

Je me retrouve avec le même message d'erreur dans mon dmesg :

```
[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.42.3 [Oct 19 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx:firegl_init_pcie] *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -150026880 ns)

```

J'ai essayé de chercher à quoi ça correpondrait, mais je n'ai vraisembablement rien trouvé.

Je précise que je suis avec un xorg-server en version 1.4.0.90-r3 et de xorg-x11 en version 7.3 !

En vous remerciant d'avance !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nokernel

Est-ce que ton kernel à le module agpgart de chargé?

Je crois que tu dois utilise le agpgart qui provient de ton driver, donc ne par charger le agpgart du kernel.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

+1 nokernel

```
grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

```

Ensuite dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 tu ajoutes

```

fglrx

ati-agp

agpgart
```

----------

## sephiroth2

Merci pour toutes ces reponses, mais je ne serais pas chez moi avant une ou 2 semaines donc je testerai en ce temps la !

Merci encore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nokernel

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> +1 nokernel
> 
> ```
> grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour les détails, je veux bien aider, mais j'ai tendance à être avard des petits détails.

----------

## loopx

 *sephiroth2 wrote:*   

> Merci pour toutes ces reponses, mais je ne serais pas chez moi avant une ou 2 semaines donc je testerai en ce temps la !
> 
> Merci encore  

 

Utilise le driver libre dès que possible, fglrx capucpalibreetcapu   :Laughing: 

----------

## sephiroth2

Il n'y a pas l'acceleration 3D avec xorg-server en version 1.4 et xorg-x11 en version 7.3 avec le driver libre radeon   :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Hum ça c'est normal oui, radeon c'est de 7200 à x800 je crois. Pour les cartes plus récentes faut le driver radeonHD, mais lui non plus n'a pas encore la 3D (ils planchent justement dessus).

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hum ça c'est normal oui, radeon c'est de 7200 à x800 je crois. Pour les cartes plus récentes faut le driver radeonHD, mais lui non plus n'a pas encore la 3D (ils planchent justement dessus).

 

très juste  :Wink: 

http://radeonhd.org

 :Laughing: 

----------

## sephiroth2

```
sephiroth@dell ~ $ grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

Donc c'est bon !

Mais j'ai toujours ce problème

```
[fglrx:firegl_init_pcie] *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
```

J'ai donc aussi mis comme dit dans  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```
fglrx

ati-agp

agpgart
```

Je mets aussi mon xorg.conf au cas où:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "record"

        Load "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "AIGLX" "false"

        Option "AIGLX" "true"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option "XbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"

    Option          "TexturedXrender" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "vesa"

        Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "radeon"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option "DRI" "true"

        Option "MergedDPI" "96 96"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "HWCursor" "true"

        Option "ColorTiling" "on"

#       Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

#       Option "GARTSize" "64"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

#       Device     "radeon"

#       Device     "vesa"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                ViewPort   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

### fglrx

 Option "Composite" "enable"

# Option "Composite" "disable"

### Driver libre

# Option "Composite" "enable"

# Option "RENDER" "enable"

###

EndSection
```

Je voulais aussi dire que avec le kernel 2.6.24 j'ai le direct rendering, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi il n'est pas sous le 2.6.23   :Confused: 

Et dans le Xorg.0.log je trouve ceci:(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3)

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

Et aussi:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): [pcie] Failed to gather memory of size 262144Kb for PCIe. Error (-1007)

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

```

Merci de votre aide   :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

GPS ??????

----------

## julroy67

 *loopx wrote:*   

> GPS ??????

 

Bah oui Global Positioning System

Ok je ---->[]

----------

## sephiroth2

C'est encore moi !

Après désinstallation de fglrx et mis radeon ben ça marche   :Very Happy: 

Donc je le garde, parcontre je remarque que la 3D rame plus qu'avant quand je l'utilisais !

Mais dans le log de Xorg.0.log, voici ce que je trouve:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
```

Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond cette erreur !

De plus, je veux réemerger mesa-9999 sauf que je me prends une erreur au milieu de la compilation:

```
dri2.c:38:38: erreur: X11/extensions/dri2proto.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

dri2.c:43: erreur: ‘DRI2_NAME’ undeclared here (not in a function)

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2QueryVersion’:

dri2.c:81: erreur: ‘xDRI2QueryVersionReply’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:81: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

dri2.c:81: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

dri2.c:81: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘rep’

dri2.c:82: erreur: ‘xDRI2QueryVersionReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:82: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:82: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:87: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2QueryVersionReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:87: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:87: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:87: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:87: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:87: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:87: erreur: ‘X_DRI2QueryVersion’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:87: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:87: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:87: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:88: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:89: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:90: erreur: request for member ‘majorVersion’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:90: erreur: ‘DRI2_MAJOR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:91: erreur: request for member ‘minorVersion’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:91: erreur: ‘DRI2_MINOR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:92: erreur: ‘rep’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:97: erreur: request for member ‘majorVersion’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:97: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:98: erreur: request for member ‘minorVersion’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:98: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2Connect’:

dri2.c:109: erreur: ‘xDRI2ConnectReply’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:109: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘rep’

dri2.c:110: erreur: ‘xDRI2ConnectReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:110: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:110: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:115: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2ConnectReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:115: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:115: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:115: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:115: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:115: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:115: erreur: ‘X_DRI2Connect’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:115: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:115: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:115: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:116: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:117: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:118: erreur: request for member ‘screen’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:119: erreur: ‘rep’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:125: erreur: request for member ‘sareaHandle’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:125: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:127: erreur: request for member ‘driverNameLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:127: attention : passing argument 1 of ‘malloc’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:130: erreur: request for member ‘driverNameLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:130: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire &

dri2.c:131: erreur: request for member ‘busIdLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:131: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire &

dri2.c:131: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:131: attention : passing argument 2 of ‘_XEatData’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:136: erreur: request for member ‘driverNameLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:136: attention : passing argument 3 of ‘_XReadPad’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:137: erreur: request for member ‘driverNameLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:137: erreur: l'indice du tableau n'est pas un entier

dri2.c:139: erreur: request for member ‘busIdLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:139: attention : passing argument 1 of ‘malloc’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:142: erreur: request for member ‘busIdLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:142: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire &

dri2.c:142: attention : passing argument 2 of ‘_XEatData’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:147: erreur: request for member ‘busIdLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:147: attention : passing argument 3 of ‘_XReadPad’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:148: erreur: request for member ‘busIdLength’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:148: erreur: l'indice du tableau n'est pas un entier

dri2.c:153: erreur: request for member ‘sareaHandle’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2AuthConnection’:

dri2.c:159: erreur: ‘xDRI2AuthConnectionReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:159: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:159: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:160: erreur: ‘xDRI2AuthConnectionReply’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:160: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘rep’

dri2.c:165: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2AuthConnectionReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:165: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:165: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:165: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:165: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:165: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:165: erreur: ‘X_DRI2AuthConnection’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:165: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:165: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:165: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:166: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:167: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:168: erreur: request for member ‘screen’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:169: erreur: request for member ‘magic’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:170: erreur: ‘rep’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:170: erreur: request for member ‘authenticated’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:179: erreur: request for member ‘authenticated’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:179: attention : return makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2CreateDrawable’:

dri2.c:186: erreur: ‘xDRI2CreateDrawableReply’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:186: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘rep’

dri2.c:187: erreur: ‘xDRI2CreateDrawableReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:187: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:187: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:192: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2CreateDrawableReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:192: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:192: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:192: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:192: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:192: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:192: erreur: ‘X_DRI2CreateDrawable’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:192: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:192: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:192: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:193: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:194: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:195: erreur: request for member ‘drawable’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:196: erreur: ‘rep’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:204: erreur: request for member ‘handle’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:204: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c:205: erreur: request for member ‘head’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:205: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2DestroyDrawable’:

dri2.c:213: erreur: ‘xDRI2DestroyDrawableReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:213: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:213: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:220: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2DestroyDrawableReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:220: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:220: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:220: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:220: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:220: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:220: erreur: ‘X_DRI2DestroyDrawable’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:220: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:220: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:220: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:221: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:222: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:223: erreur: request for member ‘drawable’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c: In function ‘DRI2ReemitDrawableInfo’:

dri2.c:231: erreur: ‘xDRI2ReemitDrawableInfoReply’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:231: erreur: expected ‘;’ before ‘rep’

dri2.c:232: erreur: ‘xDRI2ReemitDrawableInfoReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:232: erreur: ‘req’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:232: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:237: erreur: ‘sz_xDRI2ReemitDrawableInfoReq’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:237: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:237: erreur: expected expression before ‘)’ token

dri2.c:237: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire *

dri2.c:237: erreur: called object ‘<erroneous-expression>’ is not a function

dri2.c:237: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:237: erreur: ‘X_DRI2ReemitDrawableInfo’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:237: erreur: request for member ‘length’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:237: erreur: opérandes invalides pour le binaire +

dri2.c:237: erreur: utilisation invalide d'un tableau n'étant pas membre gauche

dri2.c:238: erreur: request for member ‘reqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:239: erreur: request for member ‘dri2ReqType’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:240: erreur: request for member ‘drawable’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:241: erreur: ‘rep’ undeclared (first use in this function)

dri2.c:249: erreur: request for member ‘head’ in something not a structure or union

dri2.c:249: attention : assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

make[3]: *** [dri2.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9999/work/mesa-9999/src/glx/x11 »

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9999/work/mesa-9999/src »

make[1]: *** [default] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9999/work/mesa-9999 »

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mesa-9999.ebuild, line  243:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 ${CONFIG} || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9999/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mesa-9999.ebuild, line  243:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 ${CONFIG} || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9999/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Malgrès un direct rendering: Yes

Si vous pouvez m'aider, ce serait avec plaisir !

Merci   :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

D'où tu sors mesa-9999 toi?   :Shocked:   Ce serais pas un ebuild venant d'un overlay? vérifies que tu utilises bien l'arbre portage officiel et pas des overlays à côté.

----------

## sephiroth2

J'utilise un overlay en effet   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

GPS GPS ????   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Surprised: 

----------

## kwenspc

Eh bah cherches pas l'erreur alors... l'ebuild est totalement instable (ainsi que le source qu'il tente d'installer)

(et la compile n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'avoir le DRI ou non)

----------

## sephiroth2

Bon ben je vais attendre le futur mesa 7.0.4 car ma carte vient d'être supportée par compiz fusion avec ce nouveau mesa:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjQ2MA

Bref, utilisez le driver radeon !   :Very Happy: 

----------

